# • swell.gr • Mini Cooper S Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Onother Mini S passed the door of Swell Detail Store for a relaxing spa.
The car was generally in good condition except for some light swirl marks and some deep RDS.


















The initial condition of the car.


















































































Some much needed readings with the PTG


































Next we cleaned the paint with BH soft clay bar.










In the next few photos you will see some 50/50 and some before and afters.










































Before we finish with the car we cleaned the engine bay.










































The engine bay finished and dressed with the Britemax dressing.


























































The exhaust tips were cleaned and polished with the Britemax twins.










Tyres were dressed with Zaino Z16 and all trims with Αυtofinesse Revive.
Before the final step we cleansed the surface with Britemax Black Max and then we finished with the beautiful Bouncers's Vanilla ice.


























































































































































A few outside photos of the car before leaving.


































































































































Thank you for reading onother work of mine.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work :buffer: Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome work as always! I'm loving the Vanilla Ice on this, and it may very well be my next Bouncer's wax purchase. :thumb:

Just out of curiosity, what correction combos did you use for the paintwork and the pillars? The latter I find to be especially soft on the Mk.II cars, and can prove to be an interesting challenge to correct. 

Steampunk


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing car


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Was looking forward to another shiney red Mini Mike, great turn around liking under the bonnet, and the finish very glassy, excellent, nice finish on tyres with the Z16 just how i like it


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Another brilliant job! :thumb:
Go Team Swell!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Another Mini transformed from Swell....Bravo Mike


----------



## Shauna (May 1, 2013)

Fantastic job! Makes me want mines done lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top Job Mike :thumb:


----------

